# crossdev armeb-softfloat-linux-uclibc

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Hat’s irgendwer von euch mal geschafft, eine Cross-Toolchain für armeb-softfloat-linux-uclibc zu bauen? Seitdem ich vor nem Jahr meine NSLU2 gekauft hab, versuch ich, den Kram dafür mal lieber per distcc zu bauen, weil es dauert schon elend lang, wenn man das kleine Ding selbst arbeiten läßt … aber bisher ist crossev armeb-softfloat-linux-uclibc immer irgendwo fehlgeschlagen …

MfG

----------

## chilla

Ja, ich hab das mal gemacht (zu zeiten, als ich den ganzen kram mal hier im forum  festgehalten habe). 

Das soll nun kein Flame werden (ich nutze selbst sehr gerne gentoo) aber auf der slug ist wirklich besser ein debian aufgehoben  :Wink:  Debian hat man in 20 minuten darauf mit allem drum und dran installiert.

----------

## l3u

Die Kiste läuft ja … und never change a running system ;-)

In dem verlinkten Eintrag steht ja jetzt aber auch nicht mehr als „crossdev armeb-softfloat-linux-uclib“ – und das schlägt eben seit geraumer Zeit fehl.

----------

## chilla

Hast du ne Fehlermeldung davon?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe soeben DistCC mit Pump für meinen kleinen Laptop (x86) zum Laufen bekommen.

Der große Rechner ist ein QuadCore mit Amd64.

crossdev -t armeb-softfloat-linux-uclib musst du ja auf dem großen Rechner ausführen.

Was ist denn die Fehlermeldung?

Tobi

----------

